# Mason Bogie Sound



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

Does anyone have a recommendation for a Mason Bogie sound system (for track power)? Phoenix doesn't appear to have one yet. Perhaps their Forney one would suffice.

Doc


----------



## Andre Anderson (Jan 3, 2008)

Doc,

The Mason would not have had a sound much different than any other small locomotive from the period, a C-16 or the Forney sound file will work. The thing that made the Mason special would not have affected the sound like a Shay or some other geared locomotive would have.

Andre


----------



## astrayelmgod (Jan 2, 2008)

I asked Fletch that very question, and he suggested the Phoenix board for the 4-4--0. I can't find the order form or a receipt, so I don't know exactly what I ordered, but when I received it, it is labeled Accucraft Mason Bogie. 

Fletch said he thinks the 4-4-0 sound was recorded from the Eureka, which would have about the same boiler size, and whistle. He went on to say that C-16s and similar engines would have a deeper tone, both from the stack, and the whistle.


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks guys. I appreciate the recommendations. I'll get in touch with Phoenix and see what they have to offer.

Doc


----------



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Doc,

Go to this posting elsewhere in these pages: RGS SJD and check out the little video clip at the bottom. You'll see and hear my inspection engine - No. 87, the "Columbus" - which has the Phoenix 4-4-0 sound module in it. It should give you a pretty good idea of what it'll sound like.


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

Jack,

I forgot about your previous posting. I really like the sound. Thanks for pointing it out. What did you use for the chuff trigger?

Doc


----------



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

Doc -

The B'mann 4-4-0 has a built-in chuff sensor on the rear driver axle - two wipers and four brass strips, 90° apart, along the length of the shaft. 

I'm a strong believer in the KISS* Principle and this system is very basic, very reliable and sure to give the "four-per" you're looking for.

Good luck with your bogie.

* Keep It Simple, Stupid


----------

